# How many batteries and what type?



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a 19' cc. I am wondering how many batteriesmost of youcarry on boats my size and what type, and how to hook them up. I am planning on using a marine starting battery for the motor. I am going to run my deep cycle battery to my bait well and electronics (radio and gps/fish finder). I am planning on having a starting battery as a spare, not hooked up to anything. I usually fish within 15 miles of shore, both bottom and trolling. Is this what most of ya'll do?Do you try to recharge the deep cycle off the motor during a long day out?

Any other tips?

thanks

Greg


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Two starting batteries, connected to a battery selector switch is the easiest and cheapest way. This way you can charge both of the motor and you have a back up for starting if needed.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *sosmarine (2/9/2010)*Two starting batteries, connected to a battery selector switch is the easiest and cheapest way. This way you can charge both of the motor and you have a back up for starting if needed.


This iswhat I have set up on my boat. I have a 19' WA and regularly venture out 20+ miles from the pass. I have had to occasionally switch to the other battery. I would not venture outside of the pass without at least two batteries. No need to have a deep cycle battery unless it is solely dedicated to run the electronics or a trolling motor etc... A regular starting battery will run your typical electronics for the time needed while fishing.


----------



## miss mai (Oct 7, 2007)

+1

I agree with SOS...mine is set up the same way on my 19 Cape Horn.

But I have 3 batteries on MISS MAI. port engine & house on 2 batteries w/switch. Starboard only on OFF/ON switch


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

5 batteries on a 34 express 1 port 1 starboard 1generator 2 house they are odessey


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Install this switch and you will be a LOT happier.



http://www.bepmarine.com/Dual-Battery-Charging-Cluster-180-1464.html


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *X-Shark (2/12/2010)*Install this switch and you will be a LOT happier.
> 
> http://www.bepmarine.com/Dual-Battery-Charging-Cluster-180-1464.html


Totaly agreee with you X-shark, Tim installed for dual starting ,seperate sytems for each engine with emerg cross over and two batt. for house. I like the way the VSR's take over when charging.


----------

